# Rescue Girl



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

Meet little Maggie, I had a phone call from a vet a little ferret had been found owner couldn't be traced they kept her the 7 days then looked for a home for her, so she is now with me. She is a baby of around 5 months and has been treated for fleas and ticks, once she is all fit and well again she will then be neutered and then a home found for her, if no home found she will stay here, so either way this little girl is safe now. Please excuse the bath as she is in isolation for a week till she gets the all clear, (in her cage) but she gets play times in the bath, so I can easily disinfect it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad she's safe and well with you, she looks lovely and relaxed in the bath


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is such a sweetie she loves playing and play bites she is just so soft and kind, she didn't deserve this what ever happend to her, one of her ears where all bloody too when she came, its all clean now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She has certainly fallen on her feet now, she looks so happy now she's hot a meal in her belly and all the parasites off her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is such a sweet natured girl she just loves life, she loves the raw meat she gets


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She has certainly fallen on her feet now, she looks so happy now she's hot a meal in her belly and all the parasites off her


Couldn't agree more hun...fell on her feet going to Keith didn't she 

How is she now?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Couldn't agree more hun...fell on her feet going to Keith didn't she
> 
> How is she now?


she went to my vets for a check up today and to see if she had been micro chipped, sadly she hasn't so she is booked in for next week to be chipped so she wont ever be homeless/lost again  she is the most sweetest ferret ever she just loves kissing and it is as if she is saying thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Aaaah! My dream ferret . . . .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is a beautiful ferret, she just adores people, I would be shocked if she bit anyone ever. She will get neutered too when she has grown, she is just so much fun and a real sweet girl.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

more pics of her


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

She looks so cute and happy!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am happy to say Maggie now has a loving new home, with TDM :thumbsup: She could not of found a better home, she now has the life I hoped for her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I am happy to say Maggie now has a loving new home, with TDM :thumbsup: She could not of found a better home, she now has the life I hoped for her.


Awww thankies, she is very easy to love, she's so patient with the others too


----------

